# Youngest Unlimited Vegas winner



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Archerone said:


> Can you give the age of the youngest person to win Vegas in the Adult Unlimited Class? Hint: Also the youngest Adult World Outdoor Target Archery Champion.


just guessing but Angela Moscarelli would be a good bet


----------



## KCJON (Jun 11, 2003)

i won the adult unlimited amatuer class in 92 when i was 16. I am the youngest to ever win an adult class in vegas, so i was told
jon marquess


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Youngest to win Vegas*

In 1995 I was told that 16 was the youngest to win Vegas Unlimited. The list at 16 then was Terry Ragsdale, Michelle Ragsdale (before her marriage), and maybe Inga Lowe. I guess now I will add Jon Marquess to the old list.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Archerone said:


> In 1995 I was told that 16 was the youngest to win Vegas Unlimited. The list at 16 then was Terry Ragsdale, Michelle Ragsdale (before her marriage), and maybe Inga Lowe. I guess now I will add Jon Marquess to the old list.


Your first question appeared to claim that the youngest to win Vegas was also the youngest world target champion

I don't think any of those people won the world target championship. Michelle won the field, Terry was runner up to Dee wilde in 1997 and Inga Lowe was on the stand in 95 when Angela took the gold.

Moscarelli winning the world target championship at age 13 was the youngest FITA WC i have ever heard of


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: youngest Vegas Winner.*

I was just showing the list of Vegas Winners at 16 years old. Angela won Vegas at 14 thus being the youngest so far.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Archerone said:


> I was just showing the list of Vegas Winners at 16 years old. Angela won Vegas at 14 thus being the youngest so far.



in other words I was correct when I said she was the answer to your first question?


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: the youngest Vegas winner*



Jim C said:


> in other words I was correct when I said she was the answer to your first question?


The question was the 'age of the youngest'. You gave the name but not the age.:wink:


----------



## deagle (Dec 19, 2005)

hahaha. I give him full credit for answering the question. That only applies to my oppinion of the big-eared mouse-creature, but I do what I can


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

I was looking at the results of The World Archery Festival in the women division and looked up the new winner. This is what I read:

_*Doris Jones, Archery
World Archery Festival Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, Nevado
1st place - 899 points
She is the youngest competitor to win the competition with the highest score.*_
 
My math adds up to 17-18 years old. Note the spin on facts.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

KCJON said:


> i won the adult unlimited amatuer class in 92 when i was 16. I am the youngest to ever win an adult class in vegas, so i was told
> jon marquess



I think Pace won the recurve (amateur division at 15-his score beat all the pros shooting fingers IIRC). Its hard to say since in the old days you have basically pro and amateur and the releases came in gradually. I know Mike Gerard-at age 14, led Darrell for a couple of days


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Archerone said:


> I was looking at the results of The World Archery Festival in the women division and looked up the new winner. This is what I read:
> 
> _*Doris Jones, Archery
> World Archery Festival Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, Nevado
> ...


Highest score If I am not mistaken in 2004 Mary Zorn shot a perfect 900?


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

YNGARCHER said:


> Highest score If I am not mistaken in 2004 Mary Zorn shot a perfect 900?


I do not know the scoring results from 2004. It is the statement about being the youngest winning competitor with the highest score. In the past Vegas had a shoot down if you had a high enough score to make the championship bracket. Then you would go head to head against each other like the olympic round. This thread was about the age of the youngest winner of Vegas. Now the statement is trying spin the latest Vegas winner somehow with the score shot into the youngest winner. Sorry but Angela Moscarelli was the youngest Vegas winner. It was a great final match with the 1995 Women's World Indoor Champion against the 1995 Women's World Outdoor Champion.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Doris Jones is 17 years old.


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

Like The Angel said:


> Doris Jones is 17 years old.


Thank you for the info. She shot a great score! She deserves the win.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Archerone said:


> I do not know the scoring results from 2004. It is the statement about being the youngest winning competitor with the highest score. In the past Vegas had a shoot down if you had a high enough score to make the championship bracket. Then you would go head to head against each other like the olympic round. This thread was about the age of the youngest winner of Vegas. Now the statement is trying spin the latest Vegas winner somehow with the score shot into the youngest winner. Sorry but Angela Moscarelli was the youngest Vegas winner. It was a great final match with the 1995 Women's World Indoor Champion against the 1995 Women's World Outdoor Champion.



Angela v Glenda (Penaz/Merrill). Two thirds of the gold medal indoor team in Birmingham IIRC


----------

